# Indiana swap meet!



## partsguy (Dec 20, 2009)

I'll be there, it is close to me. I just I'd share this info. Follow the links.

http://hoosierbicycles.homestead.com/WINTER_SWAP_MEET.pdf

http://hoosierbicycles.homestead.com/


----------



## partsguy (Dec 26, 2009)

I have my Western Auto ads and now my Wildcat can be slowly re-assembled. At least I hope it can be...


----------



## TheFizzer (Jan 2, 2010)

I'll be there too


----------



## Flat Tire (Jan 30, 2010)

Anybody else going to the Indy Winter Swap Meet?  I'm planning on it....hopefully I'll make it!!!  Don


----------



## sm2501 (Jan 31, 2010)

I will be there. As a matter of fact, a group of us are going to the New Bremen Museum Friday about noon before the Indy swap.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 2, 2010)

someone take pictures for those of us too far away to go! both of the swap and the museum!!


----------



## partsguy (Feb 5, 2010)

HEY! Any idea if the show will still be on tomorrow with all this bad weather?


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Feb 5, 2010)

37fleetwood said:


> someone take pictures for those of us too far away to go! both of the swap and the museum!!




I 2nd that request lots and lots of pics please and thanks


----------



## TheFizzer (Feb 6, 2010)

The show is still going on but without me, boo hoo


----------



## Flat Tire (Feb 6, 2010)

I didnt make it either.....glad I didnt leave early this morning the roads here are terrible..we got a mini snow storm!


----------



## partsguy (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm not able to go either! Dang, I did all this work to get ready too. Just my luck.


----------



## Steve-O (Feb 7, 2010)

It's Sunday morning . . . waiting for photos.


----------



## sm2501 (Feb 7, 2010)

No photos from me. I forgot to bring my battery charger and my batteries ran out after the museum trip. Ugh. Anybody else?


----------



## npence (Feb 8, 2010)

How did you like New Bremens bicycle museum I live about 15 min from there so I go all the time.


----------



## BIKE AT THE MOON! (Feb 9, 2010)

Where's the pic's fellas???


----------

